# .607 and root issue?



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

A friend of mine is running 607 gb...and when he runs the one click root, it says root complete. Then when he goes to install an app that requires root permissions it tells him he needs to be rooted to use them..... any suggestions as to why this is??


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

run this in terminal emulator then re-reroot


```
<br />
su<br />
mount -o rw,remount -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
rm /system/app/SuperUser.apk<br />
rm /system/bin/su<br />
rm /system/bin/busybox<br />
```
if that doesnt work then might have to sbf (dont wipe data/cache, after the sbf boot to the droid eye animation then pull the battery and go into stock recovery then flash the .607 update).


----------



## treehouse (Sep 17, 2011)

I am having the same issue. How can you tell for sure if you are rooted or not?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a free app in the market called "root checker".


----------



## lisaleese (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the rooting issues from HELL. I had the same issue with my phone, which had been on the GB leak and rooted. I flashed CM7, didn't like, then flashed back to my GB Nandroid. *IT WAS NOT ROOTED* even though I had superuser in my app drawer. Found this explanation on the Droid 3 One Click Root site it says



> If you are trying to root from the OTA Gingerbread update and you were previously rooted, you will probably experience problems with this root method I found here because of the pre-existence of busybox and superuser.apk.


It took an hour, but I got it re-rooted again.. Here's what I did..

1. Hook up phone to the 'ol computer, log into "adb shell" and type the following commands:



> mv /data/local/12m /data/local/12m.bak
> ln -s /data /data/local/12m


Next, physically reboot the device by pressing the power button. When it wakes up, log in using "adb shell" again, and type the following:



> rm /data/local/12m
> mv /data/local/12m.bak /data/local/12m
> mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak
> echo "ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0" > /data/local.prop
> ...


2. Reboot your phone, and log in to "adb shell" again. You should get a "#" prompt. Type in 


> mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> rm /system/bin/su
> rm /system/xbin/su


3. Reboot yet again. 
4. Now, download the correct Windows (XP or Vista or 7) One click root package from Pete's Motorola Root Tools (which is basically, the Droid 3 One Click Root) and run it.

Be patient. It took a while for me, but I finally re-rooted my phone.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

something thats a little easier..... run the root script then do 2, reboot and run the root script again. Its basically what your doing and it will do it all for you.


----------



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

haven't spoke to him lately.... I just keep referring him to this thread. will check and see if he has it figured out yet.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Most likely you are having the same issue as I did. The phone was rooted before the upgrade yes?
Anyway, look at post number 15 in the following thread and it provides simpler directions to fix it.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4490-Rooting-help-for-GB-4.5.601/page2


----------

